# Big 'Ol Seat on a Racycle....



## Larmo63 (Oct 6, 2011)




----------



## bricycle (Oct 6, 2011)

Larry, is that your ride? Are those the "Memory Lane" tires??
bri.


----------



## DonChristie (Oct 6, 2011)

Damn Lawrence, another bike? Isn't the better question, "Wheres the big old sprocket on this Racycle"?
Nice ride!


----------



## lobsterboyx (Oct 6, 2011)

thats the biggest seat ive ever seen! awesome!


----------



## chitown (Oct 6, 2011)

Maybe a motorcycle saddle?


----------



## bud poe (Oct 6, 2011)

Definitely early Motorcycle...Larmo, it looks funny on that beautiful racer, you had better let me have it...


----------



## Larmo63 (Oct 6, 2011)

*"Pre-War" Bicycle Seat*

Which war?  

I just got this, I bought it on Feebay and the woman didn't know what it was. I got it and, JEEZ, it is big. For sure it's a motorcycle seat. It is 14 1/2" long and 11" wide!!! I can eat and drink all the beer and food I want now! 

I'll probably sell it to further finance Racycle nutiness. (then I'll find an old seatless Flying Merkel....)

I'd date it about 1908-1920....? It also came with an insane nickel plated 7 style seat post, extra long. Wow.


----------



## Larmo63 (Oct 6, 2011)

*Both big sprockets are on their way!*

More Racycle parts are on the way. 

Top Secret.


----------



## bricycle (Oct 6, 2011)

Is that the seat that someone wanted like $1500 for then kept dropping price $200 every week till it was fairly reasonable??


----------



## lobsterboyx (Oct 6, 2011)

Larmo63 said:


> More Racycle parts are on the way.
> 
> Top Secret.




no one talks about the SFVRC


----------



## Larmo63 (Oct 6, 2011)

*My Bad*

Good thing I'm tight with the Sergeant At Arms. 

Sorry.


----------



## lobsterboyx (Oct 8, 2011)

did you put new handlebars on it too?


----------



## Larmo63 (Oct 8, 2011)

*Old battery box*

Those are the same handle bars but I added a really old battery box to the mix.....


----------



## lobsterboyx (Oct 9, 2011)

is that your new street name "old sol" - I just got a new seat for my racycle too... beautiful troxel "star" in beautiful shape. 





at least Im not going to have to clean up the "eagle climax"


----------



## vw00794 (Oct 9, 2011)

lobsterboyx said:


> no one talks about the SFVRC




Maybe,

but that is all we think about!


----------



## Larmo63 (Oct 9, 2011)

*I am an "Old Soul"*

I just about ONLY like old stuff, it's true.


----------

